# Meet Josie!



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I picked her up yesterday and I'm so in love! She's such a cuddler, too! My fiance and I just got back in town a couple of hours ago and decided to take some pics of our babies. His Mini Dachshund is 11 weeks old and she's 9 weeks old. They're getting along pretty well, but she's made it clear that he's not coming anywhere near her water dish! Also, her color's quite a bit lighter than these pictures show. I'm sorry if I'm posting too many pictures, but I know a lot of you wanted to see her when I got her.


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

She is a beatiful girl what color is she :wave:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so cute and the color is cool not to common you should breed him. i also love the mini da.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What an amazing little girl you have. She is so cute and unique.

Leslie


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

My breeder said that according to the AKC, she's classified as gold. She's got a champagne color to her, really. I just love her to pieces!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

shes really lovely , i love her colour . wat a little cutie :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

she is so precious


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She's beautiful and you aren't even close to too many pictures, we love admiring everyone's gorgeous babies.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is lovely so is the little dachshund...they make a cute playmates !


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

Your new baby is very cute ! The color almost looks like a light blue..
Very pretty. Can't wait to see pic's as she gets older..


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is so cute I love blue and tans


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*awww*

how cute.. i just love looking at everyone pictures, i have to get some pictures of my baby online!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Those pictures made me go "awwww" long enough to get both Cooper and OmaKitty's attention. That is a beautiful color!! The doxie is a cutie too - I've always loved those black & tans.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

what'da precious lil girl!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is so pretty! What a unique looking color too!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Josie is just adorable....she has the perfect little face!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*pics*

She is just adorable!! Keep the pics coming :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's adorable sometimes she looks goldish and tan and other times she looks like blue and tan.... do unique!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is just gorgeous.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Both of them are just adorable


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Both of your doggies are great  :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She's almost too cute to look at... but keep those pics coming. :lol: She looks so fragile and dainty. What a lil sweetie pie.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's stunning :shock: what a color :shock: i could never get tired of pics from her :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love the last pic she looks so shy. I love your dox too. My bf wanted one of those... I got my way and got Hershey!! But I wouldn't mind having one of those too. If I could have my way I would have dozens of dogs. :lol:


----------

